# Hire a professional hacker! (Telegram: @Blackhat_plug)



## shiramizrahi (Aug 9, 2022)

My expertise is programming, running exploits, and setting up DDOS attacks and I like the challenge of doing things where most others give up. 

*Examples:*
Spear Phishing Attacks to get accounts from selected targets. 
I can recover account passwords of most social networks easily, remote control smartphones. 
Facebook, Reddit, Instagram, the Twitter account hacking. Criminal record expungement, Credit score increment, Change of a school course grade, etc.

Full package deal, getting access to personal or company devices and accounts and searching for the data you need.
Hacking web servers, game servers, or other internet infrastructure. Basically, anything a hacker needs to be successful.

*Examples:*
Simply hacking something technically.
Causing a lot of technical trouble on websites/networks to disrupt their service with DDOS and other methods.
Economic espionage. Getting private information from someone.
Ruining your opponents, business, or private persons you don't like, I can ruin them financially and or get them arrested, whatever you like.

Contact via
*Telegrram:............... Blackhat_plug*


----------

